# Is my platy sick?



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello everyone!


I have a 10 gallon tank with 2 male and 2 female platies, and 2 amano shrimps. My female mickey mouse platy was acting fine up until about 3-4 days ago. She was sitting in the corner on the top of the water not eating at all and just staying in 1 spot. Now, she's sitting at the bottom corner of the tank not eating at all. Sometimes I will see her swim around, but I haven't seen her eat anything. However, where they poop, I noticed a little red skinny thing stick out of it. It's not big at all. So i was thinking maybe she ate when I wasn't looking. But it is still there near her anal spot... I don't know if she's sick, or is this just her personality. Water parameters are perfect.. temp is 77-78... I have a 2.5 gallon tank where I can put some of the 10 gallon tank's water in when I do another water change and keep her in there and treat her, but I don't know what is wrong. I want to help her but I'm at a loss


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

My Platys poop is red when they are near to dropping fry, i have never found out why. Does she look pregnant ? Fat in the tummy ? Black gravid spot near anal fin ?


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> My Platys poop is red when they are near to dropping fry, i have never found out why. Does she look pregnant ? Fat in the tummy ? Black gravid spot near anal fin ?




No she's def not pregnant.. She's the smallest one out of all 4 of them... The last few days she looks thinner I think, b/c shes not eating.. Well I haven't seen her eat so idk... I have 2 sunset wag platys and 1 that is orange with black spots, and then the mickey mouse who is a pale yellow.. Idk if she feels like she doesn't fit because the other fish are orange?


----------

